# Ferry - fuel surcharge !!!



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Planning our return home for the end of the month..
Just been on the Norfolkline website (dfds) as I kept hearing they were cheap.. Came up with a price of 35 euro for a single back to UK. BUT then wanted to add 7 euro fuel surcharge... 
So it made it no cheaper than the £38 quoted by P&0...

Dont know if thats something they always do on a single crossing or a new add on,,, Either way watch out for any surcharges...


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Can't understand this fuel charge at all.... If you buy a ticket just give me the price not mess about with extras what's the point... Thank you for mentioning it safe trip home to the cold


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*£33*

£33 

Each way with the code from trek in the link above

TM


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

I was going to book Norfolk line dfds but did notice the statement concerning surcharges for fuel.
I booked Stena which did not appear to mention a surcharge...but lets wait and see :? 
We only got the offer £37 out,the return was £59 high season.It was never going to be on offer for our return.


----------

